# roach shop co.uk help



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey guys i ordered of theses a week ago and still no roaches ive mailed them no reply ne 1 else delt with theres b4 thanks


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to use them before my colony was well established. They used to have excellent communication and really fast deliveries. Maybe they have stopped sending due to the weather?


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

welshlad25 said:


> hey guys i ordered of theses a week ago and still no roaches ive mailed them no reply ne 1 else delt with theres b4 thanks


Give it time mate, they probably started sendind orders out yesterday


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

They would'nt have been sending out orders due to the weather and the festive season. I'm sure they'll be starting up normally as Jasoon said. Don't worry.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I got my last 100 from there and they all turned up a couple of days later and I ordered another 100 a couple of days ago and sent them a few emails but no one is replying.


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

imginy said:


> I got my last 100 from there and they all turned up a couple of days later and I ordered another 100 a couple of days ago and sent them a few emails but no one is replying.


 
im having same prob


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

welshlad25 said:


> im having same prob


I think they have been going a long time so they wont rip us off but whether its going to take a week or evan a month to get them I don't know.


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree with what other people have said, they will only have gone back after Christmas yesterday and the current weather probably stops them sending them out because in this weather they'd arrive dead probably!


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

If you check livefoods.co.uk they're saying...

************** IMPORTANT WEATHER NEWS ************* 
IMPORTANT UPDATE 13.30 ON TUESDAY 5TH JANUARY

The weather situation across the whole county has deteriorated over the last 24hrs and this is forecast to continue into next week.
All of the courier networks are severely compromised with delays on all services and it is unlikely that they will be able to achieve next day delivery to all areas. 
For this reason we have put restrictions on the service that we can offer at this time:
Livefoods can only be sent at your own risk as we cannot guarantee live arrival.
We will send them if requested (it is worth noting that Locusts, Waxworms and Mealworms are more cold tolerant than crickets) but it is entirely at your own risk and we strongly recommend that orders are delayed until the situation improves as a next day delivery is unlikely to happen.

So it's the same for all of the live food websites.


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

well still no luck with the roaches or even a email back .very poor in my mind ,they cud atleast reply to a email


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

ordered of livefoods aswell on the 29th still no luck but atleast they answer fones and got a reply i wanted


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

i am having the same problem with roach shop. i placed an order for 50 adults on the 27th dec, still not delivered. sent them an email alo and nothing.


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

think ill get my money back via paypal as they are taking the micky now


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Not sure where they are based, but certainly in my area hardly anyone has been able to get to work, there internet connection may be down as well, which has also happened round here. Frustrating i know, but it may be the case


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

well i did a google search with the adress on the site and this compnay comes back as a flat in london lol


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

well still no roaches of this person and still not got my money back off them


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

welshlad25 said:


> well still no roaches of this person and still not got my money back off them


How did you pay? just wondering if you can do a chargeback or something.


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

was only about 7 pound but otheres have spent alot more than that


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

i e-mailed them 3 time betweeen chrimbo and now with no reply !!! there are some on ebay from time to time tho


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi all.
I have used them on two occasions. First time, on time no problem. Second time same problem as yourself. Didn't show for getting on for two weeks, no reply to e-mail, then out of the blue got an e-mail from Albin saying they were in the post. Got mine next day if i remember correctly. He had also added quite a few extra for the delay. 
All roaches were alive on arrival.

Dont really know what else to say, could be down to bad weather.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

I have used albin in the past and had a bad experience...Got sorted in the end but I just don't think he is very organized!


----------



## DebbieI (Dec 26, 2009)

I am in the same boat. Ordered a load of roaches on boxing day. Even with the holidays and weather this is taking the micky. I have also sent several emails. Anyone know what is happening - be nice to know.


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

had a email n he says sorry 4 delay and that hes sending them out asap

well im still waiting


----------



## PeteS (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. But I ordered back in the middle of Dec!! :gasp:

Three sent emails later and still haven't heard anything. A real shame 'cos they were very quick before this and good communication.


----------



## DebbieI (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone actually had a delivery from Roachshop.co.uk recently? Getting really p****d off now. Chargeback me thinks!


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

yes a finaily got mine but wasnt wot a wanted a wanted small .but i got mixed ,so not happy and still want my cash back w\ste of time that shop


----------



## DebbieI (Dec 26, 2009)

I am still waiting - a month now. Not happy! Welshlad25 - did you manage to get him on the phone - I keep getting no answer!
Thanks


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

DebbieI said:


> I am still waiting - a month now. Not happy! Welshlad25 - did you manage to get him on the phone - I keep getting no answer!
> Thanks


nope tried 4 nearly 5 days with fone.i dnt even think that fone number even works tbh .mit just b a fake number


----------



## leroy1980 (Jan 27, 2010)

*The Roach Shop*

Hey,
I also ordered 300 phoenix worms from these guys on the 18th jan, tofay being the 26th and still no worms. No reply to my several e-mails, and the phone number I have never gets answered. What makes it more of a joke is that I paid £5 for next day delivery! Anyone have any ideas on how I could get in contact with them or if you had simliar experience, what you did?
Cheers Leroy.


----------



## welshlad25 (Oct 1, 2007)

leroy1980 said:


> Hey,
> I also ordered 300 phoenix worms from these guys on the 18th jan, tofay being the 26th and still no worms. No reply to my several e-mails, and the phone number I have never gets answered. What makes it more of a joke is that I paid £5 for next day delivery! Anyone have any ideas on how I could get in contact with them or if you had simliar experience, what you did?
> Cheers Leroy.


only way is by email .and he never answers ,dnt want it to sound bad but i think hes foregin.as wen i got mail it didnt make ne sense as it it had been translated 

i will never buy from him again waste if time even tho i got my roaches a month later im still getting my money back as im not happy with it


----------



## leroy1980 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Success!*

*Hey,*
*Just thought I'd let you know I've not let up on the Roach shop matter and today I left a bit of a scathing message, informing them I would not give up and I would take the matter right through to the end and two hours later a full refund appears! The whole thing is a very fishy to me. I think if I had gave up I would'nt have heard anything again, and on top of it, I've got on to directory enquiries and the address of the roach shop dosen't even exist! *
*Beware! *
*Leroy!*


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

good on ya mate :2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I ordered 100 adults off them about 1 month ago and they didnt turn up untill last week so I ordered some more thinking they are up and running again but they haven't turned up yet. I think I will open another paypal dispute and see if they turn up then.

Edit: wow with in seconds of adding this comment my paypal money has been refunded with out even putting in a request hopefully they do same for you guys


----------

